# Stillen Metal Matrix == Axxis Metal Matrix?



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

This is something I've been wondering for quite a while but never really got a straight answer to:

Are Stillen's Metal Matrix brake pads the same compound as the old Axxis Metal Matrix?


----------

